# Sacramento @ Orlando Game Thread (03/02/05)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (36-22) @ Orlando Magic (28-27)
TD WaterHouse Centre, Wednsday March 2, 2005
4:00 PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Kelvin Cato/Dwight Howard/Grant Hill/Steve Francis/Jameer Nelson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Magic board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (36-22) at Orlando (28-27) 7:00 pm EST 



> ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- Reigning Western Conference Player of the Week Mike Bibby and the injured-riddled Sacramento Kings continue their road trip Wednesday against the slumping Orlando Magic.
> 
> The Kings swept Orlando last season and have 10 wins in the last 14 meetings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Magic 100

*Bibby 28pts 12assts
Peja 19pts*
Francis 31pts 8assts

Hopefully Peja is ready to play this game. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> My predictions:
> Hopefully Peja is ready to play this game. :gopray:


And hopefully Darius and Miller can play also.

If not, Skinner will hold it down


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> And hopefully Darius and Miller can play also.
> 
> If not, Skinner will hold it down


I hope so man. We need everyone to contribute from now on. Playoffs are pretty darn close. :yes: Days go fast.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

First game against Christie....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> First game against Christie....


And first game Cat against his former teamate Francis. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller, Songaila, Stojakovic = Game time decisions


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 106
Orlando 98

Kenny 19pts 8rebs
Peja 22pts 7rebs

Ghill 31pts 5rebs 6asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Darius and Peja are warming up...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Darius and Peja are warming up...


Yes! Hopefully hes close to 100% we really need our starters back.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Anyone whos watching the game how did Peja look in the first quater?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Anyone whos watching the game how did Peja look in the first quater?


 A little more aggresive than he has been in the past...he got to the line 5 times.

After 1 quarter-

Magic 31
Kings 30

The Kings were down by 9...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 58
Magic 67

11-2 run to close it out for the Magic


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Down by 9 at half.

Peja 15pts 3reb 2stl (4-8fg)
Bibby 13pts 2rebs 4asts 1blk (5-13fg)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Elston Turner says - Need to stop penetration


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

9-0 to start the 3rd quarter....tied.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of 3rd 

Kings 84
Orlando 86

Peja 22pts 3reb 1ast 2stl
Bibby 19pts 2reb 7asts 1blk


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

so far a really good game by peja in his first game back


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Give peja the ball hes heating up!
Yes within four, lets step up the d a little.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

97 - 104 for Orlando 4:28 left Peja shooting foul shots. :reporter: 

Hes been doing a nice job this game getting to the foul line.

101-108 3:20 left kings ball.

103-108 Cat with a clutch 16ft jumper.

2:27 left

Peja going to the line again, He has really abused Ghill this game.

105-111 1:40 left.

Battie going to the line. :curse:

Battie misses first Ft, made the 2nd.

Second chances killed us this game.

Cat with a 3pt jumper - 40sec 

108-114 Orlando

Steve missed both ft with 36seconds to go.

Sac with Time out.

Bibby! with a clutch 3pt.

111-114 Orlando 0:30 left

Orlando Time out

Common Sacramento we still have a chance. Defence then win it on the other end.

Wow!

0:03 left kings ball peja with the reb.

Lets go kings.

Noooooo  Peja misses the 3pt.

Final 111-114 Orlando.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow Sacramento is really struggling....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

KidCanada101 said:


> Wow Sacramento is really struggling....


With injuries more then anything eles.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> With injuries more then anything eles.


Yeah they have definetly had the injury bug, but some of their losses would have been inexcusable a year ago. They really are a different team with the trades they made. And it seems like for the worse.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 111
Orlando 114

Peja 28pts 4rebs 1asts 2stl (11-11ft)(7-12fg)
Bibby 26pts 4rebs 10asts 1stl 1blk (11-26fg)

With the glimpse of the Kings game I got on the Score, I would say Peja looked decent out there, didnt really demand the ball but took smart shots. This loss hurts but with a injuried Brad Miller and Darius and Peja coming 1st game back I'd say this was a good effort but our interior defence needs to improve, this was were we miss Brad so much.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

What a game... we just got outplayed and boarded ... cant say anything about that !


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Still not playing any damn D. Man. These games are head scratchers. I thought Webb was the problem defensively? C'mon Adelman get it together.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

KidCanada101 said:


> Wow Sacramento is really struggling....


Yea, i agree but i dont think they are really worried, played 5 roads this past 2 weeks, not getting a chance to practice with the new guys and injuries.. i think they will make a strong push when they get everyone on the floor !


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

lol, yeah, this loss would hae been unexcusable a year ago because of how bad the magic were then. The Kings probably would have won this game if Miller had played, but not good at all. Webber was a poor rebounder despite the numbers, and a terrible defender, but we still get killed on defense and on the boards now that he's gone. Its hard to watch And Peja needs at least 20 shots a game now. We would have won if he would have got that many, too. Mobley forced a lot of shots, Francis is at least a million times better that him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Francis, Magic Too Strong as Kings Fall  

Box Score


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So much for playing better Defense... I can't find out who the culprit is now... Ugh...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Defensive apathy aplenty: After yielding 67 first-half points, the Kings fall short at the end 

Kings notes: Mobley, Francis renew their old friendship 

Ailene Voisin: Christies long for the comforts of Sacramento


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Poor Christie...


----------

